# BUTTON REMAPPING!



## HaroldRJohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey!
Just wanted to point out to people who are complaining about the zoom button being relocated... you can set the SET button to zoom! And... it is also a better spot for it, I think, because it is easier to hit with your thumb.

Additionally, RECORD/STOP can be set to the SHUTTER RELEASE button (you know, the black one near your pointer finger that we all forgot about ;-)!).

And in closing, there is a CONTROL OVER HDMI setting in the menu so I wouldn't be surprised to be a 3rd party device with an iPhone App (fingers crossed!). I want credit if someone develops that now though!

Cheers,
Harold.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2012)

I expect that new button locations will be a pain after 4 years of using my MK II, it may take 3 or 4 days and they will all seem fine in their new location. We learn quicker than it seems.


----------

